# Tractor tires????



## Lawnworks (Jan 18, 2000)

I have got a '93 Ranger 4x4 w/ 4in lift and 33x12.50. Do yall think I could find some tractor tires and put them on there? I go muddin' alot and need some beefy tires, but I don't feel like spendin the dough on a set of Super Swampers and have them last only 15k miles. Do yall know of a harder tires that has alot of tread? I was thinkin tractor tires, that would be wild.


----------



## 1MajorTom (Mar 16, 2000)

*Impractical and unlikely.*

Are you talking about some kind of AG-tread? I don't see how the sizing will match up. And if you were to find a set that would fit, they are going to cost you more than a set of mud tires. And beyond that, you are going to have to trailer your vehicle where you are going to want to ride it, because I doubt you will be able to do 60mph down a highway.

You have a catch 22 here. Any good traction tire will not last on pavement.

Anyway, let's us know if how it works out. Post a pic if you can.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Another factor to consider with the ag tire idea: There will have to be some custom ($$$) fab work required for wheels, a rim to fit the ag tire will need a centre installed that will fit your truck's hub. Likely run to more $$$ than the Super Swampers. My advice would be to get the "Swampers" and wheels to fit and put them on when you go play in the mud. That will save burning them up on the highway. (Since they're only going on for playing, you don't need to spend even more $$$ on fancy rims either - plain ones work just fine!) Just an idea!


----------



## matthew Urban (Oct 27, 2000)

I agree, by the time you got it all fabbed you would probably be into more money than the swampers.
My suggestion would be a set of general grabber mt's.
They can be had for around $109 for a 33/12.50, swampers usually run around $125.
good luck,
matt


----------



## Lawnworks (Jan 18, 2000)

Tractor tires sound like too much trouble, but I thought I would through the idea out. I have General Grabber ATs and am not impressed with the traction. I am not really impressed w/ their durablity either. I think Super Swamper makes a harder mud tire for duallys that is supposed to be able to handle more weight. I wonder if I could get a pair. Do yall know of any off brand that offers a harder rubber with pretty good traction?


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

R4 construction tires might have a size that is close.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

There's a company that offers retreads in flotation sizes. The tread is a mud tread. Can't remember the name of the company off hand. One of the 4x4 mags tested some 33x12.5x15 retreads, and were impressed with them. Also the prices are very reasonable.

Just found it. Name of the company is High-Tec Retreading. they show a 33x12.5x15 mud tire for $69.99. Their phone number is 1-877-439-0759. Personally I like my 33" swampers on my sprung-over lifted '72 Jeep Commando.


----------

